# Trojan.win32.startpage.adh



## beverleycob (May 1, 2006)

When you are redirected, do you get a 'Online Security' page with details of
[email protected] - I have managed to clean out the spyware I had and also a virus I had but I can not get rid of 'Trojan.win32.startpage.adh', which is the page my internet explorer is redirected to. Can anyone else help with this problem please


----------



## beverleycob (May 1, 2006)

Hi
Can anyone help with this problem please.
I have managed to delete a virus and all spyware that I had obtained but I can not get rid of this front page. My IE redirects to it everytime I open the window.
I have already used SmitRem and other anti spyware programmes but nothing seems to work pn deleting this start page. 

Any advice would be most appreciated. 

Thanks


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Run *HijackThis* and click *Do a system scan and save a log file*
Your *HijackThis* log will open in *Notepad*. Post the contents of the log here


----------



## beverleycob (May 1, 2006)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 21:41:28, on 01/05/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\blueyonder\PCguard\fws.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoguard.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dcomcfg.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ALCMTR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXSUPMON.EXE
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\USB FlashDisk\UFD Utility 2003\ufdlmon.exe
C:\Program Files\USB FlashDisk\UFD Utility 2003\UFDTool.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2300 Series\lxcgmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2300 Series\ezprint.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware SE Professional\Ad-Watch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxcgcoms.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL 9.0\aoltray.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\DS\02.05.0001.1119\en-gb\bin\WindowsSearch.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\DS\02.05.0001.1119\en-gb\bin\WindowsSearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Command Software\dvpapi.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL Companion\companion.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Lee\Desktop\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://uk.yahoo.com/fsc/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://uk.yahoo.com/fsc/
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O2 - BHO: Nothing - {b0398eca-0bcd-4645-8261-5e9dc70248d0} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\hp508C.tmp
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\ycomp5_3_19_0.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Search Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TB\02.05.0000.1082\en-gb\msntb.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] HDAShCut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXSUPMON] C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXSUPMON.EXE RUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PrinTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\2\printray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Workflow] D:\Workflow.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCguard] "C:\Program Files\blueyonder\PCguard\RPS.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UFD Monitor9382] C:\Program Files\USB FlashDisk\UFD Utility 2003\ufdlmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UFD Utility9382] C:\Program Files\USB FlashDisk\UFD Utility 2003\UFDTool.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXCGCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXCGtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxcgmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2300 Series\lxcgmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EzPrint] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2300 Series\ezprint.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FaxCenterServer] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark Fax Solutions\fm3032.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AWMON] "C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware SE Professional\Ad-Watch.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AOL 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL 9.0\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AOL Companion.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL Companion\companion.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Windows Desktop Search.lnk = C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\DS\02.05.0001.1119\en-gb\bin\WindowsSearch.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &MSN Search - res://C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TB\02.05.0000.1082\en-gb\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open in new background tab - res://C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TAB\02.05.0001.1119\en-gb\msntabres.dll/229?91243760b67b48e5826c852ac541763f
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open in new foreground tab - res://C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TAB\02.05.0001.1119\en-gb\msntabres.dll/230?91243760b67b48e5826c852ac541763f
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes0527.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes0527.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Messenger\Msgslang.dll,-61144 - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files\Messenger\Msgslang.dll,-61144 - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {01010E00-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft SmartIssue) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {01012101-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft Script Runner Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {15B782AF-55D8-11D1-B477-006097098764} (Macromedia Authorware Web Player Control) - http://courses.learndirect.co.uk/pr...2000_hybrid/module03/aware_player/awswaxf.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=39204&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {17D72920-7A15-11D4-921E-0080C8DA7A5E} (AimSp32 Class) - http://makeover.ivillage.co.uk/save/makeover.cab
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} (LSSupCtl Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aolsvc.aol.co.uk/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} (YAddBook Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/autocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {BFF1950D-B1B4-4AE8-B842-B2CCF06D9A1B} (Zylom Games Player) - http://game19.zylomgames.com/activex/zylomgamesplayer.cab
O16 - DPF: {C02226EB-A5D7-4B1F-BD7E-635E46C2288D} (Toontown Installer ActiveX Control) - https://ukplay.toontown.com/download/sv1.0.18.39/ttinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {C606BA60-AB76-48B6-96A7-2C4D5C386F70} (PreQualifier Class) - http://www.telewest.co.uk/motive/files/MotivePreQual.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL Spyware Protection Service (AOLService) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\aol\AOLSPY~1\\aolserv.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: DvpApi (dvpapi) - Command Software Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Command Software\dvpapi.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite guard - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoguard.exe
O23 - Service: Radialpoint Service (FWS) - Radialpoint Inc. - C:\Program Files\blueyonder\PCguard\fws.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: lxcg_device - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxcgcoms.exe


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Please save or print these instructions before beginning

Extract *SmitfraudFix* to your *Desktop*

Download and install *Ewido Anti-Malware*
During the installation, uncheck the following under *Additional Options*:
*
Install background guard
Install scan via context menu
*​Run *Ewido* and click *OK* when prompted to update the program
On the left side of the screen, click *update*>>*Start*
When the update is finished, exit *Ewido*

Start your computer in *Safe Mode*

Run *Ewido Anti-Malware*
Click *scanner*>>*Complete System Scan*
Click *OK* when prompted to clean the problems found
When the scan is finished, click *Save Report* and save a copy of this log to your *Desktop*
Exit *Ewido*

From the *SmitfraudFix* folder on your *Desktop*, run *smitfraudfix.cmd*
Select Option #2 - *Clean* by typing the number *2* then pressing *Enter*
Type *Y* and press *Enter* when asked if you would like to clean the registry
Type *Y* and press *Enter* if you are asked if you would like to replace *wininet.dll*

Restart your computer and post the the contents of the *SmitfraudFix* log that pops up
If the log does not appear, you can find it at *C:\rapport.txt*

Post the contents of the *Ewido Anti-Malware* report that you saved to your *Desktop* earlier

Run *HijackThis* and click *Do a system scan and save a log file*
Your *HijackThis* log will open in *Notepad*. Post the contents of the log here


----------



## beverleycob (May 1, 2006)

OK- I will get back to you when I have followed these instructions. 
Thanks


----------



## beverleycob (May 1, 2006)

Hi again 
Sorry it took so long.

Here are the reports :-

SmitFraudFix v2.37

Scan done at 23:07:03.87, 01/05/2006
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\Lee\Desktop\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Killing process

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting infected files

C:\WINDOWS\system32\atmclk.exe Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\system32\dcomcfg.exe Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hp????.tmp Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\system32\simpole.tlb Deleted
C:\WINDOWS\system32\stdole3.tlb Deleted

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting Temp Files

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Registry Cleaning

Registry Cleaning done.

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End

***************************************************************

ewido anti-malware - Scan report
---------------------------------------------------------

+ Created on: 23:03:31, 01/05/2006
+ Report-Checksum: 7ED525C4

+ Scan result:

C:\Documents and Settings\Lee\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned with backup
C:\Documents and Settings\Lee\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt -> TrackingCookie.2o7 : Cleaned with backup
C:\WINDOWS\system32\actskn45.ocx -> Downloader.IstBar : Cleaned with backup

::Report End

**************************************

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 23:16:17, on 01/05/2006
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP2 (6.00.2900.2180)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\blueyonder\PCguard\fws.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXPPS.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\ALCMTR.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXSUPMON.EXE
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\blueyonder\PCguard\RPS.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe
C:\Program Files\USB FlashDisk\UFD Utility 2003\ufdlmon.exe
C:\Program Files\USB FlashDisk\UFD Utility 2003\UFDTool.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2300 Series\lxcgmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Command Software\dvpapi.exe
C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2300 Series\ezprint.exe
C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware SE Professional\Ad-Watch.exe
C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoguard.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL 9.0\aoltray.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\DS\02.05.0001.1119\en-gb\bin\WindowsSearch.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ymsgr_tray.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\DS\02.05.0001.1119\en-gb\bin\WindowsSearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\AOL Companion\companion.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxcgcoms.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Lee\Desktop\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\DS\02.05.0001.1119\en-gb\bin\WindowsSearchFilter.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://g.msn.co.uk/0SEENGB/SAOS01?FORM=TOOLBR
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://uk.yahoo.com/fsc/
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://uk.yahoo.com/fsc/
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\ycomp5_3_19_0.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Search Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TB\02.05.0000.1082\en-gb\msntb.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar1.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [High Definition Audio Property Page Shortcut] HDAShCut.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IgfxTray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HotKeysCmds] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Persistence] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NeroFilterCheck] C:\WINDOWS\system32\NeroCheck.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UserFaultCheck] %systemroot%\system32\dumprep 0 -u
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXSUPMON] C:\WINDOWS\system32\LXSUPMON.EXE RUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PrinTray] C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\2\printray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Workflow] D:\Workflow.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCguard] "C:\Program Files\blueyonder\PCguard\RPS.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Photo Downloader] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Photoshop Album Starter Edition\3.0\Apps\apdproxy.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UFD Monitor9382] C:\Program Files\USB FlashDisk\UFD Utility 2003\ufdlmon.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [UFD Utility9382] C:\Program Files\USB FlashDisk\UFD Utility 2003\UFDTool.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXCGCATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXCGtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [lxcgmon.exe] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2300 Series\lxcgmon.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [EzPrint] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark 2300 Series\ezprint.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FaxCenterServer] "C:\Program Files\Lexmark Fax Solutions\fm3032.exe" /s
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [WinampAgent] C:\Program Files\Winamp\winampa.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\ypager.exe" -quiet
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AIM] C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe -cnetwait.odl
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AWMON] "C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware SE Professional\Ad-Watch.exe"
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AOL 9.0 Tray Icon.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL 9.0\aoltray.exe
O4 - Global Startup: AOL Companion.lnk = C:\Program Files\AOL Companion\companion.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office\OSA9.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Windows Desktop Search.lnk = C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\DS\02.05.0001.1119\en-gb\bin\WindowsSearch.exe
O4 - Global Startup: WinZip Quick Pick.lnk = C:\Program Files\WinZip\WZQKPICK.EXE
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Google Search - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsearch.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &MSN Search - res://C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TB\02.05.0000.1082\en-gb\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Translate English Word - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmwordtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Yahoo! Search - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycsrch.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: Backward Links - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmbacklinks.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Cached Snapshot of Page - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmcache.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open in new background tab - res://C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TAB\02.05.0001.1119\en-gb\msntabres.dll/229?91243760b67b48e5826c852ac541763f
O8 - Extra context menu item: Open in new foreground tab - res://C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TAB\02.05.0001.1119\en-gb\msntabres.dll/230?91243760b67b48e5826c852ac541763f
O8 - Extra context menu item: Similar Pages - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmsimilar.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Translate Page into English - res://C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbar1.dll/cmtrans.html
O8 - Extra context menu item: Yahoo! &Dictionary - file:///C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common/ycdict.htm
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes0527.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Yahoo! Messenger - {4528BBE0-4E08-11D5-AD55-00010333D0AD} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\yhexbmes0527.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: Real.com - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Shdocvw.dll
O9 - Extra button: @C:\Program Files\Messenger\Msgslang.dll,-61144 - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @C:\Program Files\Messenger\Msgslang.dll,-61144 - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O16 - DPF: {01010E00-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft SmartIssue) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsi.cab
O16 - DPF: {01012101-5E80-11D8-9E86-0007E96C65AE} (SupportSoft Script Runner Class) - http://www.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/tgctlsr.cab
O16 - DPF: {14B87622-7E19-4EA8-93B3-97215F77A6BC} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsPAClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {15B782AF-55D8-11D1-B477-006097098764} (Macromedia Authorware Web Player Control) - http://courses.learndirect.co.uk/pr...2000_hybrid/module03/aware_player/awswaxf.cab
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=39204&clcid=0x409
O16 - DPF: {17D72920-7A15-11D4-921E-0080C8DA7A5E} (AimSp32 Class) - http://makeover.ivillage.co.uk/save/makeover.cab
O16 - DPF: {1F2F4C9E-6F09-47BC-970D-3C54734667FE} (LSSupCtl Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/LSSupCtl.cab
O16 - DPF: {4A3CF76B-EC7A-405D-A67D-8DC6B52AB35B} (QDiagAOLCCUpdateObj Class) - http://aolcc.aolsvc.aol.co.uk/computercheckup/qdiagcc.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {B38870E4-7ECB-40DA-8C6A-595F0A5519FF} (MsnMessengerSetupDownloadControl Class) - http://messenger.msn.com/download/MsnMessengerSetupDownloader.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (ZoneIntro Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/ZIntro.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {B9191F79-5613-4C76-AA2A-398534BB8999} (YAddBook Class) - http://us.dl1.yimg.com/download.yahoo.com/dl/installs/suite/autocomplete.cab
O16 - DPF: {BFF1950D-B1B4-4AE8-B842-B2CCF06D9A1B} (Zylom Games Player) - http://game19.zylomgames.com/activex/zylomgamesplayer.cab
O16 - DPF: {C02226EB-A5D7-4B1F-BD7E-635E46C2288D} (Toontown Installer ActiveX Control) - https://ukplay.toontown.com/download/sv1.0.18.39/ttinst.cab
O16 - DPF: {C606BA60-AB76-48B6-96A7-2C4D5C386F70} (PreQualifier Class) - http://www.telewest.co.uk/motive/files/MotivePreQual.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/asa/ctrl/SymAData.cab
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - "C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\msgrapp.dll" (file missing)
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O23 - Service: AOL Connectivity Service (AOL ACS) - America Online, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\AOL\ACS\AOLAcsd.exe
O23 - Service: AOL Spyware Protection Service (AOLService) - Unknown owner - C:\PROGRA~1\COMMON~1\aol\AOLSPY~1\\aolserv.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVGFRE~1\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: DvpApi (dvpapi) - Command Software Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Command Software\dvpapi.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite control - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoctrl.exe
O23 - Service: ewido security suite guard - ewido networks - C:\Program Files\ewido\security suite\ewidoguard.exe
O23 - Service: Radialpoint Service (FWS) - Radialpoint Inc. - C:\Program Files\blueyonder\PCguard\fws.exe
O23 - Service: LexBce Server (LexBceS) - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\LEXBCES.EXE
O23 - Service: lxcg_device - Unknown owner - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxcgcoms.exe

Hope I have done this right


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Run *HijackThis* and click *Do a system scan only*
Put a checkmark next to each of the following entries that appear:
*
R3 - Default URLSearchHook is missing
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Companion - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Companion\Installs\cpn\ycomp5_3_19_0.dll (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: MSN Search Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\MSN Toolbar Suite\TB\02.05.0000.1082\en-gb\msntb.dll (file missing)
*​
Click *Fix Checked* and exit *HijackThis*

Go to *Kaspersky Online Scanner* and click *Accept*
When the updates are finished downloading, click *Next*>>*Scan Settings*
Under *Scan using the following antivirus database:*, select *extended*
Make sure the *Scan Archives* and *Scan Mail Bases* options are selected as well. Click *OK*
Click *My Computer* and wait for the scan to finish
Click *Save Report As*. Under *Save as type:*, select *Text file*. Save this log to your *Desktop* and post a copy of it here


----------



## beverleycob (May 1, 2006)

have gone to Kaspersky Online Scanner and it looks like it is initialising but at the very bottom of the window it says 'Error on page'


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Are you running it in Internet Explorer?


----------



## beverleycob (May 1, 2006)

yes - it says it failed to load Kaspersky Online scanner ActiveX control 
but I am the administrator and my security settings ARE set to medium


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Ok, try this scanner instead
www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/
Save the report when its finished and post it here


----------



## beverleycob (May 1, 2006)

ok - tried that one and it won't scan - I think it may be because I have AdWatch running


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Try disabling AdWatch as well as any popup blockers have you have running.


----------



## beverleycob (May 1, 2006)

Incident Status Location 

Potentially unwanted tool:application/funweb Not disinfected c:\windows\downloaded program files\f3initialsetup1.0.0.15.inf 
Potentially unwanted tool:application/mywebsearch Not disinfected c:\program files\MyWebSearch


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You can find and delete this file:
c:\windows\downloaded program files\f3initialsetup1.0.0.15.inf

And this folder:
c:\program files\MyWebSearch

And let me know if you're still having problems.


----------



## beverleycob (May 1, 2006)

ok will do


----------



## beverleycob (May 1, 2006)

ok - found the MyWebSearch but can't find the first one !!


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Save *KillBox* to your *Desktop*

Run *KillBox* and select *Standard File Kill*
Copy this list of file and folder locations to your clipboard:
*
c:\windows\downloaded program files\f3initialsetup1.0.0.15.inf
*​Go to *File*>>*Paste from clipboard*
For each file, press the button with a red X in it and click *Yes*>>*OK*
When all files/folders have been removed, exit *KillBox*


----------



## beverleycob (May 1, 2006)

OK- that's great - thanks very much.
By the way, just one quick question ................. Do you have any idea why I would be getting big blocks of red, covering pictures on web pages?


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

Not that I know of, you might want to start a new thread about that problem.


----------



## beverleycob (May 1, 2006)

OK no problem - worth a try !!
Thanks ever sp much again for your help.


----------



## brendandonhu (Jul 8, 2002)

You're welcome


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

birdman27,

I have split your post off into a thread of your own as it gets too confusing trying to help more than one person in a thread. You will find it here:

http://forums.techguy.org/security/465120-hijackthis-log.html#post3590242


----------

